# Sauerkraut



## martyn c (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone any easy recipes at all


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Has anyone any easy recipes at all


Here you go, it doesn't get any easier than this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252409/sauerkraut


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2017)

If that one doesn't suit you here's 17 more pages of threads:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=sauerkraut&=Search


----------



## wade (Jan 24, 2017)

One of the few times I have ever had food poisoning was eating Sauerkraut in an Alsace Auberge in France


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry Martyn, can't help on this one.


----------

